# still use business cards?



## Amart

Hey guys, I was wondering if people in the business still use traditional printed business cards? I was wondering that now with smartphones, email, websites etc you might not necessarily need them, but then again some people still ask me occasionally. 

Its just that you dont see them that often anymore...

edit: just realised this should maybe be in the marketing section...? sorry :whistling2:


----------



## SwinginBrush

Absolutely, and I hand them out like candy. I am not up to date with this space age stuff yet. I should be for being only 25.


----------



## RH

Yes. Whenever I go to a bid I give the client one right after I introduce myself and shake their hand. 

My main suppliers always have a stack on hand to keep displayed on their contractors' board and to give out. 

I put a bunch in a relatively inexpensive ($2 at Staples) card holder and ask if they can be put in the break/kitchen/conference room at realtor offices - and they'll do it. 

It's even a requirement in my business networking group. We get fined if we come to a meeting without them. As a result I have a large group of active professional business people ready to give my card out to someone they know who may need some painting done.

I also put a few in with my statements and ask the client to give them out to their friends.

Sometimes I have someone come up to me while on a job, or they see me in a store while wearing my company shirt and approach me about a possible job (it happens more often than you'd think). I'll give them several. 

My door hangers have a spot to affix a card so that it can be removed and saved if they wish to do so.

I know some here don't use them but I go through a couple hundred every month.


----------



## richmondpainting

I just had mine redone... Its like a baseball card... it has a ton of information on it... Also my picture... I havent had a complaint yet.. just compliments... They remember me for sure when there deciding on who to choose


----------



## Blakelpd5

business cards are invaluable!!! Same as above, I hand mine out when I go out for an estimate. One of the main reasons is it has my Contractors Licensce number on it, so people know right away I'm Licensed, Bonded, and Insured. They don't have to ask the question. 

I also have people that come up to me while working in a neighborhood, or even in the most random places, asking if I have a card. If I said no, that would make me look like I don't care! Just my opinion!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Today we just drove around for 3 hours handing out business cards to contractors, I do this every 3-4 months, I like doing this to keep up with jobs I had stopped at and look for and to see what else is popping up for either remodels or NC, I even hand them out when I am at the laundry mat doing my laundry, real estate agents basically any one that can maybe produce me some leads. Today 3 cards that we handed out we will be giving estimates with in the nest week to two weeks. If we get 5 jobs for every 100 cards makes it worth it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

richmondpainting said:


> I just had mine redone... Its like a baseball card... it has a ton of information on it... Also my picture... I havent had a complaint yet.. just compliments... They remember me for sure when there deciding on who to choose


Thats sounds like a great idea you have, I went with one sided since I ran out I am ordering 2 sided, or maybe one that flips open.


----------



## Blakelpd5

For those of you with DEEP POCKETS


----------



## 6126

I pass them out all the time. A guy just asked me for a card this morning.


----------



## cdaniels

My cards and the lettering on my truck sorta work together.Lots of times someone will walk up to me at a store,restaurant,wherever because they saw the sign on my truck and ask me for a card.I try to get as many out there as I can.


----------



## playedout6

I have them but I guess I am the complete opposite of most here...I just never remember to pass them out . I bought a 1000 a year ago and probably still have about 900 left . That was the second batch in 28 years I bought LOL . 

HOWEVER...I did decide today to get some graphics on a a couple of work vans and I also asked about a couple of sidewalk/gateway portable signs...you guys here make me do too much thinking on advertising after doing mostly without for 28 years . Thanks for kick starting me on that !!! 

We did have vehicles done before , but I guess it just kind of lapsed after they were sold and the next ones were never done . Probably just get them done and a rear end /engine/tranny will fly to pieces LOL . Oh well...so be it !!! It will look much more professional and I should have had it done before this . It likely will cost around a Grand at the bare minimum...and that is pretty cheap advertising .

I had contemplated a road sign at the end of my gate but decided against it for now . We have strict signage laws here for roadside signs and it would be back too far in the driveway to be worthwhile IMO and I honestly like my privacy on the weekend and the evenings . The laws for signage are different here in rural areas versus the laws for signs in a town .


----------



## playedout6

I was looking at one of our original cards and it had on it : Roof Tarring and Vinyl Eave trough Install . I certainly don't miss either of them jobs...especially that tar work !!!


----------



## David's Painting

I love handing out business cards. I feel fancy.


----------



## RH

playedout6 said:


> I have them but I guess I am the complete opposite of most here...I just never remember to pass them out . I bought a 1000 a year ago and probably still have about 900 left . That was the second batch in 28 years I bought LOL .


I began treating having my card holder just like having my phone. When I was headed out and checked to make sure I had my phone, I would also get my business cards. Now I'm just in the habit to take them wherever I go. I also keep a supply in my truck, our SUV, and both my business notebooks. I think I even have some in the first aide kit I keep in the truck.


----------



## vermontpainter

I just ordered some today from up to wista print. Got some pens and stuff too.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

playedout6 said:


> I had contemplated a road sign at the end of my gate but decided against it for now . We have strict signage laws here for roadside signs and it would be back too far in the driveway to be worthwhile IMO and I honestly like my privacy on the weekend and the evenings . The laws for signage are different here in rural areas versus the laws for signs in a town .



My old boos had that problem where he lived so he made a 12'x8' sign you almost couldn't miss it.


----------



## Amart

Thanks for replying everyone!



Blakelpd5 said:


> I also have people that come up to me while working in a neighborhood, or even in the most random places, asking if I have a card. If I said no, that would make me look like I don't care! Just my opinion!


Yea this is exactly why I think I need to get some. Im just thinking if I should get them done by a pro or just "design" them myself, how hard can it be if I just want something simple with my logo and contact details right? I asked for a quote from my local printer for design and printing but the price was outrageous  So I think I'll go with one of these online printing services.. I was looking at print24, theres an online business cards tool where you can do the layout for you yourself from a template so thats pretty cool.. Or maybe I will just hire a pro because I'd really love to have a cool professional looking design, like some of these :thumbup: Do you think it really makes a difference how stylish your card is?


----------



## Blakelpd5

I've always ordered through vistaprint.com

Super easy, and SUPER cheap. All the templates you can think of.


----------



## mudbone

playedout6 said:


> I was looking at one of our original cards and it had on it : Roof Tarring and Vinyl Eave trough Install . I certainly don't miss either of them jobs...especially that tar work !!!


 Yes I have to agree tar work could get to be very tar-ing


----------



## RH

Blakelpd5 said:


> I've always ordered through vistaprint.com
> 
> Super easy, and SUPER cheap. All the templates you can think of.


I know many here that get them online but I still prefer to get mine from a local outfit. Over the years my printer has recommended some modifications and a slight change in the type of printing and card style and he's never been wrong with his advice. I've also gotten some nice jobs as a result of him recommending us to other customers he has. He may be a bit more expensive but I've gotten it back many times over in business he's sent our way. IMO contacts like that within the local business community are invaluable.


----------



## Ramsden Painting

This is funny. People using some far away company, quality is ok, but there cheap. Isn't this the same thing painters complain about all the time?

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Ramsden Painting

So a customer calls so cheap college painters because there cheap, quality is ok, not local with no future chance of referrals and the money doesn't stay local.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## RH

Ramsden Painting said:


> This is funny. People using some far away company, quality is ok, but there cheap. Isn't this the same thing painters complain about all the time?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Yeah, that's always a good thing to keep in mind. The owners of your local print shops are just like us - guys trying to run a business, earn a living, and support their families while trying to compete with outfits that beat them up on price. If I have to spend a bit more to be able to deal with a local guy I will. Not knocking those who feel they have to purchase on line in order to keep costs as low as possible. But if you can, supporting a local company (the same way you'd like people to use your services) is great.


----------



## Amart

Well yea thats true, you get a more personal service with small local printers, and if its a business in your are it cant hurt to make that kind of new contacts..


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Amart said:


> Well yea thats true, you get a more personal service with small local printers, and if its a business in your are it cant hurt to make that kind of new contacts..


1. Hand out ten business cards
2. Put out five pole signs five intersection signs
3.make 3 follow up or new contact calls
4.Canvas at least 25 surrounding house with fliers business cards or door hangers. Do this on a consistent basis and you will have a steady flow of leads. 

This was on a flier my local printer gave me years ago along with some other great marketing info. The guy had been printing for 40 plus years knew allot about our business in terms of marketing. Not gonna get that from Vista print...


----------



## vermontpainter

thinkpainting/nick said:


> 1. Hand out ten business cards
> 2. Put out five pole signs five intersection signs
> 3.make 3 follow up or new contact calls
> 4.Canvas at least 25 surrounding house with fliers business cards or door hangers. Do this on a consistent basis and you will have a steady flow of leads.
> 
> This was on a flier my local printer gave me years ago along with some other great marketing info. The guy had been printing for 40 plus years knew allot about our business in terms of marketing. Not gonna get that from Vista print...


I got 250 cards for $10. I hand out a lot of cards.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

vermontpainter said:


> I got 250 cards for $10. I hand out a lot of cards.


Yep my local printer can't compete with that for sure but His advice over the years worth the price of admission for me. Great source of many referrals over the years as well .


----------



## cdaniels

vermontpainter said:


> I got 250 cards for $10. I hand out a lot of cards.


Not that there is anything wrong with that, I get 250 from a local printer for around $20.I hand out a lot of cards too and don't mind paying the extra ten for the great quality and local service.


----------



## Repaint Florida

shopping local has a lot of advantages, when ever a new business get insurance my insurance agent gives them my card. i get 2-3 leads a month from this. :thumbup:

Every Sunday we have breakfast at a mom & pop place and I've pick up many job from regulars who see us there every week :thumbup:

i don't stop at 7-11 or any other chains much i prefer to buy my gas from a little store putting my money back in the community i live in, they in turn have me pressure wash their store front and a little paint like the safety yellow. No big money but good exposure which leads to more work ...

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL BUSINESS
:thumbup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Instead of cards, what about a QR Code tattoo on your neck or forehead, save all kinds of money and it would be a real attention getter......

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Blakelpd5

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Not gonna get that from Vista print...


Nope, so now I get cheap business cards, and the insider info from you! Thanks!


----------



## RH

ROOMINADAY said:


> Instead of cards, what about a QR Code tattoo on your neck or forehead, save all kinds of money and it would be a real attention getter......
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


I could think of a few other locations that would get much more attention.


----------



## ProBrush

Totally agree about buying local. I bought a laptop from my local computer store because of the better customer service that is offered and the fact that they are going to need a paint job on their exterior this year. :yes:


----------



## A+HomeWork

I paid $42 for 500 cards because he SOLD me on them directly and indirectly for reasons mentioned above.

They are high quality, but even more, he made it simpler and advised the "bonded/insured" text, as well as "Serving the Enid area" so locals and newcomers alike know I live and work in this community.

I figured, what the heck, and had him add them.

Hey, I'm not cheap either and lots of very smart customers pay more for me every week!!


----------



## ColorQuest

Hi Guys,
I am a real nerd about my business cards. They have been the #1 thing I use to connect with people. I get compliments everyday about them. I pay alot of money compared to the $10 crate of online business cards but well worth it for me.
Have a great day dudes!
Jay


----------



## Alexs

All the time, I give them to customers the first time we meet. When they ask me for a couple of extra cards I double that number. Not everyone is so comfortable using the internet. Plus a business card is more personal than an email with your info.


----------



## RH

And if you need to change something on your cards, just pony up the money and get a new batch printed. Saw some the other day where the guy had crossed out "Pager" and the number and hand written in "Cell Phone" and the new number. Not the kind of business impression you want your cards to make.:no:


----------



## Red Truck

thinkpainting/nick said:


> 1. Hand out ten business cards
> 2. Put out five pole signs five intersection signs
> 3.make 3 follow up or new contact calls
> 4.Canvas at least 25 surrounding house with fliers business cards or door hangers. Do this on a consistent basis and you will have a steady flow of leads.
> 
> This was on a flier my local printer gave me years ago along with some other great marketing info. The guy had been printing for 40 plus years knew allot about our business in terms of marketing. Not gonna get that from Vista print...


Such a simple technique, how many make time for it? I think it's all part of a big package called your Image. Gotta have it all these days. Cards, flyers, website, logos... 

How have the intersection signs worked out? Get yelled at? I have always steered clear of this, but notice a lot of my competition has not. I am sure there's a thread around here for that...


----------



## scottjr

ColorQuest said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a real nerd about my business cards. They have been the #1 thing I use to connect with people. I get compliments everyday about them. I pay alot of money compared to the $10 crate of online business cards but well worth it for me.
> Have a great day dudes!
> Jay


They look like credit cards Jay. They are really nice for a first impression. Where did you get them made? 
I want to get some new cards made up and would like something different than what I have.


----------



## aaron61

researchhound said:


> I know many here that get them online but I still prefer to get mine from a local outfit. Over the years my printer has recommended some modifications and a slight change in the type of printing and card style and he's never been wrong with his advice. I've also gotten some nice jobs as a result of him recommending us to other customers he has. He may be a bit more expensive but I've gotten it back many times over in business he's sent our way. IMO contacts like that within the local business community are invaluable.


I bet he is a part of your networking group...right?


----------



## aaron61

I have cards and all of our supervisors have cards with their cell # and our office # They are required to give them to the HO when they first set foot on the job. They also hand them out when neighbors come around and to give them out as they see fit.

When we get a request from someone and they mention the persons name on the card a nice little cash bonus is given.If we land the project another cash bonus will follow.


----------



## Lambrecht

I always hand a potential customer 2 cards. I often hear them say you gave me 2 cards and I simply reply the other one is for you give to friend or family member when you refer me. This simple act of an extra card and "planting" a referral seed has worked and continues to work as a very inexpensive marketing tool that has had great returns. I buy cards in lots of 5000 at a time.


----------



## ChrisHope

richmondpainting said:


> I just had mine redone... Its like a baseball card... it has a ton of information on it... Also my picture... I havent had a complaint yet.. just compliments... They remember me for sure when there deciding on who to choose



I'd really like to see a pic of your card.


----------



## rohit123

Amart said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if people in the business still use traditional printed business cards? I was wondering that now with smartphones, email, websites etc you might not necessarily need them, but then again some people still ask me occasionally.
> 
> Its just that you dont see them that often anymore...
> 
> edit: just realised this should maybe be in the marketing section...? sorry :whistling2:


Yeah trend of business card and visiting card have lost, everyone is moving towards online marketing. There was a time when there was a trend of visiting cards and i guess it played a great role in marketing so to suspected spammy link removed is always a good option even everyone is marketing online:thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Absolutely. How gay is it to spell out your email to someone in a crowded room while they are trying to tap it out on the phone and hold a martini.....super gay.

Give 'em a card.


----------



## Damon T

Paint and Hammer said:



> Absolutely. How gay is it to spell out your email to someone in a crowded room while they are trying to tap it out on the phone and hold a martini.....super gay.
> 
> Give 'em a card.


Paint and hammer and bash. Oh no!


----------



## TPG That Painter Guy

Business cards are great, for 500 cards you pay about roughly 20-25$
If you get one hit out of 500 cards they paid for themselves.
If you hand out 500 cards your most likely going to get at least a job out of it.


----------



## spotco2

Business cards are still an essential part of meeting customers for the first time. We always give out 3 at a time. One for the customer to keep and the other two for them to give to someone else if they feel the need to do so.

I order them by the thousand and have to reorder a couple times each year.

Fancy and lots of graphics and words sure do look pretty, but I've seen some that were so "busy" that it took some studying to figure out who they were and what they actually did. Simple goes a long way sometimes. 

One of my personal favorites was a guy that came by one day wanting to do some pressure washing. He had taken someone elses card and marked an X across their information. On the back, it looked like his kid had used a colored magic marker and wrote his name, phone number and simply "Presure Washing" on it (yes it was not spelled correctly). After talking to him a little but, he was a construction worker that was out of work and just riding around trying to find some honest work to make some grocery money. 

I hired him that day as a general laborer and he worked his butt off for $10 an hour cash. I ended up using him on more than one job and he continues to work harder than any other white man I have ever employed. 

Sometimes simple is good.


----------



## vividpainting

Absolutely. I keep them updated and hand them out everywhere. I had my domain added this time around..


----------



## ApA Llc

I hand them out like candy. Some homeowners get more than one. Anytime I see a GC, PM real estate Broker ..anyone I stick a card out at to them and ask how I can get on thier bid list.
I staple them to by bids, anything I can get my logo on. They work passively to subliminally leave my logo everywhere in conjunction with our uniforms (bright safety yellow shirts) our two vans, my car, yard signs (maybe a billboard soon)


----------



## PetePaint

I always keep business cards handy. As important as it is to have an online presence in business now, I think it is always a good idea to keep some business cards around. Always good to keep a few in my wallet and hand out. They are usually fairly inexpensive anyways.


----------



## richmondpainting

I think its absolutely insane not to have cards on you at all times... How would you give people your number? Write it on a napkin


----------



## daArch

richmondpainting said:


> I think its absolutely insane not to have cards on you at all times... How would you give people your number? Write it on a napkin


----------



## richmondpainting

Im confused...lol


----------



## daArch

richmondpainting said:


> Im confused...lol


Oh I'm sorry, I forgot y'all were still using tin cans and string. :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## benthepainter

My last months job was from painting a house around the corner from the old lady and her Husband at the time 


I was just doing my thing painting away solo waiting for the next person to look my way and then get stuck having a chat lol
I wasn't on the ladder I think I might of been going to my trailer and old couple walk by and all it took was Gday : ) 
Quick hello then they asked for a Buisness card : ) that was in 2009 march 2013 I had a call from the wife she said you wouldn't remember me I said yes I will and I did since saying Gday back in 2009 her husband passed away with cancer : (

but she wanted to paint her house spruce it up a little 

And yep she had my card from 2009 all because my first impression so business cards are still very important in my Bizz 
It was good seeing my card on her fridge 4yrs after I gave it to her. 

Must get some magnet cards madeup


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> Im confused...lol


 
really?


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Back to the chat about quality. 

I too think its interesting to hear people's spending habits on this forum. Are you the same consumer as service provider??

Being in the biz of selling this stuff I appreciate a good quality card. Spending a few bucks more shows some pride in what you are about. 

.


----------



## Damon T

Paint and Hammer said:


> Back to the chat about quality.
> 
> I too think its interesting to hear people's spending habits on this forum. Are you the same consumer as service provider??
> 
> Being in the biz of selling this stuff I appreciate a good quality card. Spending a few bucks more shows some pride in what you are about.
> 
> .


Right on Paul!
We tend to sell the way we buy. What we believe about money, scarcity, abundance etc is what we project onto others. Things like "there's no way they'll pay this much for it" or "they're always gonna get 3-4 bids" are just head trash.


----------



## girlpainter

Business cards are still in, I know I pass them out all of the time. For customers I have good feelings from I pass out my fridge magnet business cards. I also use a folder with information about our company which of course includes a little piocket inside for my business card.

In this internet age, its easy to forget an email but a business card brings attention to itself.


----------



## Toddthepainter

I'm a new painting professional but my first marketing efforts were to create a Facebook presence and order business cards from vistaprint. I fully designed the cards and had the order placed within 15 minutes and they arrived in 4 days, even without the "rush" upcharge. I've used vistaprint many, many times over a period of 13 or so years and no local printer can compare. I agree with the idea of supporting small local businesses, but not when price, service, speed and quality are so dramatically outclassed.
BTW my profile image is the card I ordered and the same image can be emailed/text/posted to Facebook and used for a variety of marketing materials through vistaprint. Corporations spend millions to develop uniform branding.....it's available there for almost nothing.


----------



## Midas

I also just ordered 1500 cards and some other marketing items from vista print. At first I was on the fence and was going to go through a local business, but after comparing prices even with paying the $30 express shipping it was half the cost. And was very impressed with the quality and turn around time. I opted to go with double sided cards, on the back using a template for setting up appointment times. Giving customers who decided to set up an appointment for a bid a reason to keep the card around and accessible.


----------



## kumkum

I am new in the Beautician business that I recently owned. In my opinion business cards are still in use to do better marketing and better connectivity with clients. It helps to remind people for connecting with your business and helps in taking appointments and other special services. To marketing of my business, I ordered online that I can use to make new clients and extend my business. By this, I can make some permanent clients who like services of the business. I opted a designer flower card for my business because it suits my beautician business and attract clients towards my business in a better way.


----------



## cdaniels

Beautician? You paint faces?


----------

